# Where to find/buy round pebbles



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

I plan to use sand with round pebbles on it at the bottom of my tank. where can I find them? I prefer all sizes from 1 to 4 inches in deep or grey colors so they contrasts the sand nicely. thanks for any input.


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey I was at michaels arts and crafts last nite and picked up five bags of stones, black grey ect. They were normally I think 499 but there having big sale and were 125 I think. 

Just thought I would share


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Try Lowe's or Home Depot garden centers. Or any garden center, for that matter.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

x2h said:


> I plan to use sand with round pebbles on it at the bottom of my tank. where can I find them? I prefer all sizes from 1 to 4 inches in deep or grey colors so they contrasts the sand nicely. thanks for any input.


I bought mine from an OSH garden store, the ones at garden stores are a little prettier than the ones at the pet store. I think they both are coated in clear acrylic paint to keep them from affecting your water.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks for all the leads! I thought I would share this:

I went to a garden store, sure enough they have pebbles but not the deep colors I am looking for. the friendly salesperson pointed to a rock hounding place across the street. i went there and the owner said they don't sell pebbles but there's a stone company a few miles up the highway.

so i went to that place, it's called "stone center of carolina", and boy, they have a huge collection of all kinds of stones. and I found what I am looking for, it's call the "Mexican beach pebbles", at 40 cents/pound. nice and round in deep grey color (they are not coated). there are sizes from 1 to 5 inches, some with nice dark red patterns. makes me feel like a kid in the candy shop. i must be their first customer to buy stones to put in a fish tank, as the guy who took me to the pebbles was quite surprised to hear it. i guess all their other customers are builders or home owners to build things with stones.

anyways my hunt for pebbles ended up perfectly, and I can't wait to put those beautiful pebbles in the tank! thanks again for helping!


----------

